# Flexi Print Colors don't match Screen Colors (prints dark)



## HillBillyGraffix (Nov 13, 2012)

I have added an Epson 1430 to my Win Xp SP3 computer to print heat transfers from Flexisign Pro 8.1, I have a CISS with pigment ink attached to the printer. 
When i print from flexi, the colors do not match the monitor colors, they are darker. 
I can print from general computer files to the printer with acceptable color match. 
I imagine its my Flexi &/or Production Manager settings, but after a week of reading, changing, learning, resetting and head scratching, I am at a loss for a solution.
Any information or remedy would be much appreciated.
Thank You for Your Time


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Print a color reference card on the media you are having issues with and use that to pick your colors. Google gamut grid and you should find one. Unless you drop some major coin to get a calibration setup for your monitor you will just have to go this route or keep tinkering with your monitor settings until you tweak the brightness, contrast, and color balance to closely resemble the printers output. 

Personally I have good results using the gamut grid, adobe eye dropper tool, and the printed card.


----------



## HillBillyGraffix (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for replying to this question Mikel,
i will try to find the grid to print. 
I guess i should say also that i have been making signs for 11 years, but i don't know diddly about printing.
Although I have printed alot of flyers and pictures without any significant color variations with other programs.
Printing with Flexi the colors come out alot darker than they should. for instance, "lime green" prints more as "green"


----------



## mrmopar64 (Oct 1, 2009)

There are some printer profiles on Cobra Inks website for heat transfers You might want to look at

Good Luck
MM64


----------



## HillBillyGraffix (Nov 13, 2012)

mrmopar64 said:


> There are some printer profiles on Cobra Inks website for heat transfers You might want to look at
> 
> Good Luck
> MM64


 
Thanks,
I was just on there looking at that. I think that may be most of the problem. I should have thought about checking there first, since I am using Cobra pigment ink.


----------



## mrmopar64 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hope that helps


----------



## Dizzymarkus (Sep 23, 2012)

Printing is a whole new world lol

I have a SP-300v -- research ICC Profiles ---- color profiles for everything. It varies how much ink is applied per the material used etc...


The other issue (I dont print from Flexi, design only) You may need a RIP program.

Markus


----------



## HillBillyGraffix (Nov 13, 2012)

Dizzymarkus said:


> Printing is a whole new world lol
> 
> I have a SP-300v -- research ICC Profiles ---- color profiles for everything. It varies how much ink is applied per the material used etc...
> 
> ...


Yes it is ... I spent 3 months reading and researching before i started buying. But i still expected to have some issues to overcome.

Flexi pro 8.1 has the rip in it, I hadn't used it until now as i had always just design/cut vinyl. As far as i can tell, people seem to say it is a great program.


----------



## Dizzymarkus (Sep 23, 2012)

I design in FLexi and cut even -- I PRINT in Versaworks

theres many stand alone rip programs that work better than flexi alone -- and it is 8.1 I use :0)

Markus


----------



## HillBillyGraffix (Nov 13, 2012)

Dizzymarkus said:


> I design in FLexi and cut even -- I PRINT in Versaworks
> 
> theres many stand alone rip programs that work better than flexi alone -- and it is 8.1 I use :0)
> 
> Markus


Never heard of Versaworks, Flexi & Corel is all i've ever used in the vinyl. May have to look into some new programs for the printing aspects. I will take a look at that. 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dizzymarkus (Sep 23, 2012)

no worries-- Versaworks is for Rolands only but there are other rips

Markus


----------

